# Kelvingrove Train Tunnel - June 2012



## HorZa (Jul 28, 2012)

I had been wanting to visit this tunnel for quite some time having been to nearly all of the others that Glasgow has to offer and in June I got the chance.

The tunnel is approx 950 yards long and stretches under Kelvingrove Park from Kelvinbridge to Exhibition Centre where it meets the live line.


The northern portal which lies under Gibson Street. When I visited the tunnel had an eerie mist which stopped you from seeing more than a few feet in front of you and also hampered the photographs








Good thing I had visited a few days before when the tunnel was completely clear then. On the left you should be able to see an old wooden wall box. If anyone knows its use I;d like to know myself







Someone had made themselves comfy down here recently. These were right down the other end complete with disposable BBQs







One of my favourite things about tunnels is the self portrait shots you can get from them







Once we got to the end of the first tunnel the recent weather stopped us from getting any further.





The water level would quickly engulf a standard pair of wellies and I don't own waders 

Slightly disappointed we never saw the old stage or "VIP area" that was once photographed down here unless its in the next tunnel however that appears to be a very short one which runs directly onto the live line.

Thanks for looking


----------



## alex76 (Jul 28, 2012)

Cracking shots mate love the table and chairs one


----------



## Pincheck (Jul 29, 2012)

very nice mate


----------



## Jet48 (Jul 29, 2012)

Like the spooky mist photo.


----------



## TK421 (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice one mate, that last shot is a cracker


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 29, 2012)

Great shots there


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 29, 2012)

Great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jul 29, 2012)

Love that last photo


----------

